# SUCHE: EPLAN Vorlage



## Markus (30 Januar 2005)

hallo,

habe mit cad eigentlich nicht viel zu tun.
habe früher mal mit wscad gezeichnet, und auch schon zwei pläne mit eplan "gemalt"....

nun will ich für ein privates projekt eine anständige doku machen.
ich will das mit eplan machen um mich mal wieder ein bischen einzuarbeiten. nun suche ich eine vorlage, die ich abändern kann und aus der ich hoffentlich lenrnen kann wie bezüge erstellt wurden und wie was zusammenhängt.

in der vorlage sollte eine s7 300 mit ein paar karten drin sein.
eine ladung schütze und koppelrelais, lampen und taster...

hauptsächlich habe ich ein problem damit eine 300er mit karten in das projekt zu bringen, welche seitenart? und dann die e/a im plan verteilen mit querverweis und symbolik.

bevor ich hier allen mit fragen belästige die ich aufgrund fehlendem hintergrundwissen nicht einmal formulieren könnte will ich einfach mal ein kleines vorlageprojekt.

habe eplan 5.4 sp1 zur verfügung.

danke!
markus

markus@powertronik.de


----------



## bgischel (30 Januar 2005)

Hallo Markus,

nimm doch einfach das DEMO-Projekt von Eplan. Da ist im Prinzip alles drin was Du anstrebst, selbst eine S7-300  8) 

Falls Du es nicht hast hänge ich es hier mal an. Ist ein Z13-File. Mußt Du bitte nur das .TXT entfernen. Dann Doppelklick darauf und Eplan startet automatisch und möchte es zurücksichern...

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## ralfm (1 Februar 2005)

Hallo Bernd,

Markus schreibt, er hat nur die 5.40.  

Edit:
Ach so..Grußformel vergessen  

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## bgischel (1 Februar 2005)

Macht nichts Ralf... alle QVW-Generierungsläufe löschen und danach neu erzeugen und schon kann er das Projekt auch mit der 540 öffnen... nicht "kompatible" Seiten hatte ich schon entfernt...    :wink:


----------



## Markus (1 Februar 2005)

hallo

habe das demo projekt der 5.4 angeschaut.
da sind siemens karten drin.

kann in eplan aber keine anderen karten finden 32e/a
wo gibts sowas? selber zeichenen?

wo/wie gebe ich den funktionstext ein der dann automatisch an der karte und am e/a angezeicht wird?

danke!


----------



## bgischel (1 Februar 2005)

Hallo Markus,

selber zeichnen ist immer gut 

Anbei mal ein paar S7-300 Makros, würde ich aber nicht unbedingt blind übernehmen...

Den Funktionstext bekommst Du auf die SPS-Übersicht wenn sich im Stromlaufplan im Pfad der E/As ein Funktionstext befindet. Ebenso sollte der SPS-Parameter (Ausgabeformate für SPS-Übersicht: C=Funktionstext) eingestellt sein...

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Markus (2 Februar 2005)

danke!
hat super geklappt.

hat zwar am anfang gemeint das die datensicherung nicht komplett sei, aber ich hab die makros!

will jetzt nicht unverschämt sein, aber hat noch wer makros für die neuen steuerungen von siemens? also die 314 mit der neuen bauform und und nen cp340 bräuchte ich noch... 

wo hast du die makros her? gibts die bei siemens zum download oder hast du die alle selber gemacht? 

danke!


----------



## bgischel (2 Februar 2005)

Hallo Markus,

die Makros sind von der EPLAN-CD PLC-Center - die es auch ab und an bei Ebay gibt für "viel" Geld -  und lag mal kostenlos einer Eplan-Version bei... Sind aber eben schon älter. Von Siemens selbst gibt es auch eine CD mit Eplan-Projekten. Ist aber leider kostenpflichtig so um die 250 Euronen...

Die fehlenden Makros würde ich mir selbst zeichnen auf Grundlage eines recht passenden Makros... Ich selbst habe die bisher noch nicht eingesetzt die Du möchtest...

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## S7_Mich (25 April 2008)

*EPLAN S7 Produktmakros*

Hallo,

bin momentan auch auf der Suche nach Produktmakros S7 Baugruppen für EPLAN 5.70. Wir haben zwar die CD SPS Center 2.0, aber auf dieser CD ist nur noch lauter altes Zeugs drauf. Laut diesem Beitrag wurde diese CD nicht mehr aktualisiert.

Wo kann an sich z. B. ein Produktmakro bzw. Zeichnung für den Kommunikationsprozessor 343-1gx11-0ex0 downloaden?

Ihr schreibt von einer CD von Siemens? Habt ihr dafür evtl. einen Link oder die genaue Bezeichnung. Ich finde auf der "übersichtlichen" Siemens HP nichts.

Vielen Dank
Michael


----------



## Markus (25 April 2008)

6ES7991-0CD01-0YX0

Simatic, technische Produktdaten für cax anwendunger

liste: 50€


----------



## S7_Mich (25 April 2008)

Dankeschön!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dalbi (2 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

oder unter http://www.helmholz.de/ hier Downloads gibt es auch EPLAN Makros.

MfG
Daniel


----------

